# Irrigation for rectangular area



## FailedLawn (5 mo ago)

I decided last minute to start an irrigation system along with my partial renovation. Due to my limited time, I'm only installing irrigation on the front lawn at this time.

For a 17' X 34' rectangle, is there a way in which I can get adequate coverage with sprinklers on only ONE edge of the rectangle? It would be great if I could avoid trenching around the perimeter. I have seen rectangular/square/strip nozzles, that sounds ideal to me. Do any have a throw distance of 17 feet?

I haven't had much time to research system design and all the available nozzle configurations so I figured I will cut to the chase and ask for some guidance.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Do it right and put 6 heads in that space. You'll just about have 100% coverage efficiency with your perfect dimensions. At 17' span you can use MP Rotators and run 6 heads with minimal pressure loss. The chance of you regretting this later is much greater if you opt to half *** it now.


----------



## FailedLawn (5 mo ago)

corneliani said:


> Do it right and put 6 heads in that space. You'll just about have 100% coverage efficiency with your perfect dimensions. At 17' span you can use MP Rotators and run 6 heads with minimal pressure loss. The chance of you regretting this later is much greater if you opt to half @ss it now.


I try not to half @ss anything. I was just being hopeful that there was a solution to supply even coverage from one side. I know there's lots of nozzles out there that I'm not familiar with. I didn't spend much time looking at coverage/distribution graphs for analysis.

6 heads it is. Any reason to choose a rotator rather than a spray head? I was thinking to use the hunter 30psi 6" spray heads with the adjustable nozzle.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

FailedLawn said:


> corneliani said:
> 
> 
> > Do it right and put 6 heads in that space. You'll just about have 100% coverage efficiency with your perfect dimensions. At 17' span you can use MP Rotators and run 6 heads with minimal pressure loss. The chance of you regretting this later is much greater if you opt to half @ss it now.
> ...


I must apologize for the tone of my last comment... re-reading it now I came off like an @ss myself. My apologies.

I like Rotators because of the low precipitation rate and low GPM usage (allows you to connect more heads on 1 zone). In your case the 17' throw would be perfectly met with an MP2000. The spray heads put down a LOT of water and requires a relatively high flow rate to run. 
The last factor is the efficiency of water actually delivered to the root zone (vs misting or running off, etc) due to the stream design of the Rotators. It is a much better controlled delivery system than spray heads are. (Personally I think spray heads work perfectly for landscape/flower beds, with that soft misty water -- but nowhere else).


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Not disagreeing with above on rotators - they are more effective. I don't know their limits ....

Fans however on one side only will have some gaps / uneven - from experience.


----------



## FailedLawn (5 mo ago)

corneliani said:


> FailedLawn said:
> 
> 
> > corneliani said:
> ...


No need to apologize! No ill intent perceived on my end. I appreciate the reply.

Just seeing this reply now. I actually installed the Hunter 40 psi bodies with mp2000 heads over the weekend. Laterals are in but I still need to finish the main, valve, and tie things into the house.

It was an exhausting endeavor. I kinda underestimated the heat and hours of digging. Took me 1.5 days to bury 6 heads and dig 80'.


----------

